# My new Transporter.



## Neckender

I picked my new VW T6.1 Transporter Kombi up this afternoon fitted a bonnet deflector first bit of pimping.
Pat and I are pining for Benidorm as we haven’t been since 2018 we don’t want to go back to a Motorhome but are thinking of driving down and hiring an apartment.
John.


----------



## mark61

Nice, very sweet van.

I know you said you don't want another motorhome, but have you seen the Steelpods draw/bed system. 
Best of both worlds? Luggage all safely away, freedom to stop were ever you want and make a cuppa and not rely on cafes/service stations and good for emergency stop overs etc.

https://steelpods.co.uk/pages/full-details


----------



## wildebus

Nice van.
I did a setup for a guy with a T5 Transporter who also had a Caravan.   Transporter was weekends away on his own.   T5 + Caravan was for lomger breaks with Family


----------



## trevskoda

Stunning van, why did you reg before jan the first, everyone here holds as if you do early its classed as a year old next year by dealers.


----------



## Robmac

That's a cracker John!

Will it get the one of the Triumphs in the back?


----------



## Neckender

trevskoda said:


> Stunning van, why did you reg before jan the first, everyone here holds as if you do early its classed as a year old next year by dealers.


Trev it was already registered with the van convertor I’ve bought it with 125 miles on the clock.


Robmac said:


> That's a cracker John!
> 
> Will it get the one of the Triumphs in the back?


No Rob can’t get one of the bikes in the rear.

John.


----------



## Robmac

Neckender said:


> Trev it was already registered with the van convertor I’ve bought it with 125 miles on the clock.
> 
> No Rob can’t get one of the bikes in the rear.
> 
> John.



I can see that now John having just had a quick look at my daughter's VW.


----------



## trevskoda

Neckender said:


> Trev it was already registered with the van convertor I’ve bought it with 125 miles on the clock.
> 
> No Rob can’t get one of the bikes in the rear.
> 
> John.


I think you mean the back of the van LOL.


----------



## Neckender

Trev do you sit up all night thinking of these innuendos 

John.


----------



## trevskoda

Neckender said:


> Trev do you sit up all night thinking of these innuendos
> 
> John.


When i was young and with my mates in a pub it was like sketches from Monty python.


----------



## Neckender

Neckender said:


> I picked my new VW T6.1 Transporter Kombi up this afternoon fitted a bonnet deflector first bit of pimping.
> Pat and I are pining for Benidorm as we haven’t been since 2018 we don’t want to go back to a Motorhome but are thinking of driving down and hiring an apartment.
> John.
> View attachment 103615View attachment 103616View attachment 103617View attachment 103618View attachment 103619View attachment 103620View attachment 103621



How the van looks now after a bit of pimping including OEM fog lights and reversing camera, wash and wax today with Maguires ceramic wax polish.

John.


----------



## trevskoda

Brake calipers need doing in red to match the front, otherwise 10 out of 10.


----------



## Nigel L

I bought a T6 end of last year, and have been very pleased with it.
have also been thinking about getting the Calipers painted/powder coated etc.
Not even thinking about getting involved myself with brakes etc, but does anyone know the best way to get them painted.
It must be a real pain to mask up and spray in place, and if so, can you actually get a good finish?
taking the calipers off and sending them away to get properly cleaned and coated seems the best solution, but then need to get the Van up on stands and find someone qualified to take them off, and then re-fit them when done.
Is there a company where you can drive in first thing in the morning and collect end of day?


----------



## trevskoda

Two brake hose clamps and a socket will remove them, simple bleed when on again, easy peasy.


----------



## Neckender

Further updates.
last week I bought a Van King Bed system for my VW T6.1 Kombi, plus curtains and rails, smart charge & leisure battery, USBs and 2 12 volt sockets for my CPAP machine and coolbox, VW puddle lights, Reimo awning rail, double swivel for passenger seats, Fuel lagoon screen cover, Quest screen pro 6 and vehicle connector as I’m converting the VW into a day van.
John.


----------



## caledonia

Nice van Full width bed is nice. Are you popping the roof? HiLo roofs are nice and even for a day van it’s nice to have the height when parked up.


----------



## Neckender

caledonia said:


> Nice van Full width bed is nice. Are you popping the roof? HiLo roofs are nice and even for a day van it’s nice to have the height when parked up.


I'm not thinking of having the hilo roof I'll see how me and Pat do this season. Then if needed I'll have to convince Pat.
John


----------



## caledonia

Neckender said:


> I'm not thinking of having the hilo roof I'll see how me and Pat do this season. Then if needed I'll have to convince Pat.
> John


We had our T5 for 10years and the pop top was one thing I couldn’t do without. Ours was up in all weathers as I found it a bit claustrophobic to sleep in with the roof down.


----------



## trevskoda

Eye think its nice.


----------



## Trotter

trevskoda said:


> When i was young and with my mates in a pub it was like sketches from Monty python.


Clearly Trev, you do need to come to some meets. Nothings changed. There’s a few “Around the Horn’s” sketches going on, as well. Bona Camping! Fabulosa


----------



## wildebus

caledonia said:


> We had our T5 for 10years and the pop top was one thing I couldn’t do without. Ours was up in all weathers as I found it a bit claustrophobic to sleep in with the roof down.


I only had my T5 for about 18 months and when I changed there were two absolutes I had to have in the replacement ...
1) Fixed Bed
2) Room to stand up straight.

The first I can see as optional for many, especially if you want a vehicle small enough to use as a car-replacement, but not the second if there is any choice.


----------



## trevskoda

I only ever had one V Dub in my life, it was a 1303 in yellow, kept it 3 mths as it was the worst car iv ever driven, slow thusty bad handling poor brakes and floated on puddles like a jetski, never mind the clutch over heating and slipping when driven hard, but that was 40 years back, the vans look good these days.


----------



## Neckender

My Lad has a 1965 Splitty, a 1973 Westphalia camper van, a 2018 T6 Kombi and a 2019 Tiguan. 
He’s a VW nut.

John.


----------



## caledonia

Neckender said:


> My Lad has a 1965 Splitty, a 1973 Westphalia camper van, a 2018 T6 Kombi and a 2019 Tiguan.
> He’s a VW nut.
> 
> John.


“It’s not just a van it’s a way of life” I was told when I bought mine over 10years ago and before I knew what was happening I had spent a couple of grand on it and bought another T5.


----------



## Neckender

A bit more done, I’ve fitted double seat swivel, grab handle to help Pat into the van, started to fit mud flaps with the front completed but I can’t undo the wheel nuts to do the rear as they’re to tight.

John.


----------



## Neckender

Today using a breaker bar I managed to get the rear wheels off and fitted the rear mud flaps,also copper greased the wheel spigot.

John.


----------



## phillybarbour

Nice looking van


----------



## trevskoda

If you have stuck fast alloys or steel, use some spray oil down the back and leave overnight, slight tap at the back of the tire with a mallet and bingo.


----------



## caledonia

trevskoda said:


> If you have stuck fast alloys or steel, use some spray oil down the back and leave overnight, slight tap at the back of the tire with a mallet and bingo.


Never use the Trev mallet method on your nice alloys. Use the power of leverage and yet a big prybar or tyre lever between the wheel and the calliper or similar and lever it off easily.


----------



## Scotia

Neckender said:


> Trev do you sit up all night thinking of these innuendos
> 
> John.


Can't you see he has never thought them through!


----------



## StreetSleeper

Trotter said:


> Clearly Trev, you do need to come to some meets. Nothings changed. There’s a few “Around the Horn’s” sketches going on, as well. Bona Camping! Fabulosa


I think what Del is trying to say is it would be "bona to vada your eek" at a meet, Trev.


----------



## Boris7

caledonia said:


> Never use the Trev mallet method on your nice alloys. Use the power of leverage and yet a big prybar or tyre lever between the wheel and the calliper or similar and lever it off easily.


In fairness he said a slight tap on the tire (he meant tyre) not the alloy.

Not even an Ulsterman would hit alloys with a mallet.

Although Martin Donnelly did hit one with his head
​


----------



## trevskoda

Been taking them off with a rubber mallet for on 40 years, yes thump the tire not the rim.


----------



## Neckender

Neckender said:


> I'm not thinking of having the hilo roof I'll see how me and Pat do this season. Then if needed I'll have to convince Pat.
> John


Well Pat conceded as I already posted.



And this morning I fitted a Kirivans drivers seat swivel.

John.


----------



## caledonia

Neckender said:


> Well Pat conceded as I already posted.
> View attachment 113300
> And this morning I fitted a Kirivans drivers seat swivel.
> 
> John.
> 
> View attachment 113301


Have you got the Kirivans storage door card for the whoosh bang door? One of the best cheaper upgrades.


----------



## Neckender

caledonia said:


> Have you got the Kirivans storage door card for the whoosh bang door? One of the best cheaper upgrades.


No we haven’t got that @caledonia 

John.


----------



## caledonia

Neckender said:


> No we haven’t got that @caledonia
> 
> John.


Got a bit of a shock at the price. £170, think it was around £70 when I last 

bought one about 5years ago.


----------



## Robmac

I reckon red Brake Calipers would look good on that John.

Bit pricey mind!


----------



## caledonia

Robmac said:


> I reckon red Brake Calipers would look good on that John.
> 
> Bit pricey mind!


Couple of tins of red calliper paint. Remove, clean, mask slides and piston and give them a as many good coats of paint as you can. Fit them back on with plenty grease in the calliper slides, wee bleed and nice shiny callipers


----------



## Robmac

caledonia said:


> Couple of tins of red calliper paint. Remove, clean, mask slides and piston and give them a as many good coats of paint as you can. Fit them back on with plenty grease in the calliper slides, wee bleed and nice shiny callipersView attachment 113370



Perfect solution Cal.

I think they really set the wheels off.


----------



## caledonia

I like the white look on the calipers.


----------



## Neckender

* I’ve installed a cranked table leg with table top designed by Pat my wife and produced by Chippys workshop, also fitted table storage brackets in the rear.

John.*


----------



## trevskoda

You have missed fitting a pissarela, I ty for loo.


----------



## Neckender

Got a Guzzunder (Portapotty)

John.


----------



## spigot

Neckender said:


> My Lad has a 1965 Splitty, a 1973 Westphalia camper van, a 2018 T6 Kombi and a 2019 Tiguan.
> He’s a VW nut.
> 
> John.


I have been a VW nut in the past but there's one I've had for 40 years which I can't bear to part with.


----------



## Neckender

Very nice @spigot .

John.


----------



## SteveH

spigot said:


> I have been a VW nut in the past but there's one I've had for 40 years which I can't bear to part with.


Outstanding example. Fantastic job!!


----------



## caledonia

spigot said:


> I have been a VW nut in the past but there's one I've had for 40 years which I can't bear to part with.


Very very nice  Don’t part with it. You’ll regret it. It’ll haunt you. Every time you shut your eyes you’ll see it. You won’t sleep at night.


----------



## caledonia

Very handy


Neckender said:


> * I’ve installed a cranked table leg with table top designed by Pat my wife and produced by Chippys workshop, also fitted table storage brackets in the rear.
> 
> John.*
> View attachment 114005
> 
> 
> View attachment 114006


Very handy wee table. We had one in the swb. Made a table out of a skim board for the lwb.


----------



## spigot

SteveH said:


> Outstanding example. Fantastic job!!


Those genuine VW stamped steel wheels which are as rare as rocking-horse shit were made to commemorate something that I can’t remember. The small octagonal stainless steel hub caps are even rarer, they cost me £100 each at a “beetle bash” in 1985!


----------



## Neckender

Latest with my van
I started to fit my oriental diesel heater this afternoon, got the van front up on axle stands and levelling ramp, removed the plastic side under tray installed 6mm rivnuts and bolted the stainless steel plate up to chassis and mounted the heater. I bought the Eberspächer mounting plate and I had to elongate the bolt holes to marry up to my oriental heaters mounting threads. I have plenty of time so I’m not rushing the install will be doing it as and when the weather permits.

John.


----------



## colinm

If you're leaving it up on ramps I hope it's somewhere secure, cat thefts are way up again.


----------



## Neckender

colinm said:


> If you're leaving it up on ramps I hope it's somewhere secure, cat thefts are way up again.


It’s ok Colin the van is back down on the drive until I next get under it.
John.


----------



## Robmac

colinm said:


> If you're leaving it up on ramps I hope it's somewhere secure, cat thefts are way up again.



Please no! We've had one stolen before and the damage they do results in a big insurance claim.


----------



## colinm

Robmac said:


> Please no! We've had one stolen before and the damage they do results in a big insurance claim.


18 miles from you two where nicked last week that I know of.


----------



## Robmac

colinm said:


> 18 miles from you two where nicked last week that I know of.



We're a prime target. With my extended family we have 8 diesel vehicles on the drive overnight. The last time when they did my Sprinter the bill came to £3k.

I've even thought of putting in some sort of structure to drive my van over (between the wheels) so they can't get underneath.


----------



## Wooie1958

Robmac said:


> We're a prime target. With my extended family we have 8 diesel vehicles on the drive overnight. The last time when they did my Sprinter the bill came to £3k.
> 
> I've even thought of putting in some sort of structure to drive my van over (between the wheels) so they can't get underneath.



If you do that Rob make sure you put up enough warning signs of the dangers because if you don`t and the thieves hurt themselves they`ll probably have a claim against you


----------



## 2cv

There are locks available Link. Knowepark fit locks to the vans they sell. Their compound was broken into once and many stolen, so they started removing them. One night thieves broke in and stole all the stored removed cats!


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> There are locks available Link. Knowepark fit locks to the vans they sell. Their compound was broken into once and many stolen, so they started removing them. One night thieves broke in and stole all the stored removed cats!



I've considered these Bill but I heard that they are of varying quality and some can be simply cut off. I will do some research into the one you have linked to.

Some interesting information in that link though regarding the reasons for theft and lenient penalties. I always thought that theft was for the precious metals (which the thieves get very little for) rather than resale so maybe a more lucrative business than I first thought!


----------



## mark61

Been a few been nicked round here.
Luckily not mine, and my van is easy to work under. 
Hope I haven't tempted fate now, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Robmac

mark61 said:


> Been a few been nicked round here.
> Luckily not mine, and my van is easy to work under.
> Hope I haven't tempted fate now, I'll keep my fingers crossed.



My van isn't easy to get under but it is doable.

I could of course chuck some dog crap under there so at least I would know they have been crawling through it.


----------



## mark61

Had a slave cylinder nicked once. Guess I was lucky as they did no damage removing it so  it was easy job to put a new one on.
Still driving around in rush our to get new part was fun with no clutch.   

I think repair kits were only about £20 at the time too.


----------



## Robmac

mark61 said:


> Had a slave cylinder nicked once. Guess I was lucky as they did no damage removing it so  it was easy job to put a new one on.
> Still driving around in rush our to get new part was fun with no clutch.
> 
> I think repair kits were only about £20 at the time too.



The main expense on the Sprinter was because they hacked off the wiring loom to remove the Cat.

I would have been better off leaving a note under the van telling them to ring the doorbell to borrow some tools to remove it properly!


----------



## Neckender

Bit more this afternoon cut hole through foot well for air duct used  galvanised paint for the bare edges of hole, removed seat and swivel ready to cut hot air duct hole in the floor.removed all swarf from beneath the footwell rubber.

John.


----------



## Neckender

Done a bit more this afternoon fitted footwell hose and vent, drilled hole and galvanised painted under drivers seat for warm air hose.
Then hopefully tomorrow I will connect hoses to heater and fit air intake and exhaust pipe.
John.


----------



## Neckender

I’ve done a bit more to my diesel heater install, wrapped stainless exhaust with lagging and wrapped it with aluminium tape, fitted exhaust , ran the air inlet over the top of the heater, got T piece fitted for front and rear outlets, and got the wiring harness through the big grommet under the seat. Waxoiled all drillings and bolts to the chassis.

John.


----------



## Neckender

Today I managed to fire the heater up by dipping the fuel line into a gallon can of diesel, I need to connect the fuel line to my diesel tank, fit front and rear hot air blowers, refit the drivers seat and swivel, mount the programmer on the side wall and then refit the underbelly panels. I’ll put some pictures up later.

John.


----------



## Neckender

Today I’ve finished the install of diesel heater inside the van I’ve connected the hot air ducts to front and rear and I’ve wrapped the ducts in exhaust wrap to protect my Sterling B to B charger and wiring.
I’ve mounted the programmer under the drivers side passenger window fitted the seat and swivel back in the van.
Just remains for the tank connection and underbody panels to be put back.

John.


----------



## Chrisuk70

Neckender said:


> I picked my new VW T6.1 Transporter Kombi up this afternoon fitted a bonnet deflector first bit of pimping.
> Pat and I are pining for Benidorm as we haven’t been since 2018 we don’t want to go back to a Motorhome but are thinking of driving down and hiring an apartment.
> John.
> View attachment 103615View attachment 103616View attachment 103617View attachment 103618View attachment 103619View attachment 103620View attachment 103621


Love them alloys.


----------



## Neckender

Yesterday I dropped the diesel tank on my T6.1 connected the diesel heater fuel line up to the tank, refitted tank and underbody panels  and the jobs a good one. 

John.


----------

